# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Connexion Bureau  distance ne fonctionne plus

## Oluha

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'arrivais plus  me connecter  un des serveurs (sous windows server 2008) de mon rseau local avec la connexion bureau  distance de mon poste sous Vista. a fonctionnait trs bien jusqu' maintenant mais aujourd'hui j'ai le message :




> La session distante a t dconnecte car aucune licence d'accs client Terminal Server n'est disponible sur cet ordinateur.
> Prenez contact avec l'administrateur du serveur.


videmment le collgue susceptible de m'aider est en arrt maladie. J'ai essay de me connecter  ce mme serveur depuis son poste sous Vista aussi et chez lui a fonctionne trs bien  ::?: 

Une ide sur le problme ?

Merci !

----------


## cheverny

Bonjour,

je viens un peu tard sur ce problme et je suppose que le problme a t rsolu entre temps.

voici toutefois la mthode que j'utilise lorsque je suis confront  ce soucis : 

   1. Sur le poste client, recherchez la sous-cl de Registre suivante : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSLicensing.
   2. Cliquez sur MSLicensing.
   3. Dans le menu Registre, cliquez sur Exporter un fichier du Registre.
   4. Dans la zone Nom du fichier, tapez mslicensingbackup, puis cliquez sur Enregistrer.
   5. Si vous tes amen  restaurer ultrieurement cette cl de Registre, double-cliquez sur mslicensingbackup.reg.
   6. Dans le menu Edition, cliquez sur Supprimer, puis sur Oui pour confirmer la suppression de la sous-cl de Registre MSLicensing.
   7. Fermez l'diteur du Registre et redmarrez l'ordinateur.

ceci est un extrait d'un article de chez Microsoft

a+

----------


## Oluha

Salut

Je n'avais pas rsolu mon problme et ta solution semble marcher, merci !
J'avais pourtant cherch sur le site de Microsoft  ::roll:: 

A+ !

----------

